

NoSql Databases – Part 1 - Landscape - luckystrike
http://www.vineetgupta.com/2010/01/nosql-databases-part-1-landscape.html

======
davidw
This is a good start, although I spotted a few things that aren't quite
correct from what little I know about Redis: it is a key value store, but the
values can be of complex types, which makes it a bit more interesting (he does
mention this in the notes). Also, antirez has done the VM mode to make it so
that you can use the disk.

I'd like to see more articles like this, though, to get a better grasp of
which of these things are good for what.

~~~
nicpottier
Ya, this fails my sniff test on MongoDB and CouchDB as well, the two I know a
bit about. Which calls the whole article into question.. nothing worse than
these type of articles when the author doesn't actually have the knowledge to
provide an accurate summary.

~~~
davidw
What's incorrect?

It's certainly not easy to write an article like this, because none of these
things ever quite seems to fit in a well-defined category: they all overlap a
bit and do things in different ways. And as his list shows, there are quite a
few of them.

